
We may be closer than we thought to dangerous climate thresholds - SmkyMt
https://www.theguardian.com/environment/climate-consensus-97-per-cent/2017/jan/26/we-may-be-closer-than-we-thought-to-dangerous-climate-thresholds
======
paulddraper
"Within a few years snowfall will become a very rare and exciting event [in
Britain]. Children just aren't going to know what snow is," David Viner (2000)

In 10 years, California will be flooded and parts of Netherlands unlivable,
and mass increases in number of hurricanes and tornadoes. Pentagon (2003)

By 2010 there will be 50 million "climate refugees" from rising sea levels and
other changes. United Nations Environment Programme (2005)

The poles will be "ice-free" by 2013. Al Gore (2007-2009)

\---

Coincidentally, this Guardian article was published almost exactly 11 years
from the ten year mark given by Al Gore as the point of no return.
[https://wattsupwiththat.com/2016/01/02/24-days-to-al-
gores-1...](https://wattsupwiththat.com/2016/01/02/24-days-to-al-
gores-10-years-to-save-the-planet-and-point-of-no-return-planetary-emergency-
deadline/)

How could we be closer than past the point of no return?

~~~
Oletros
Taking into account that the quote from the Pentagon is from a hypothetic
scenario I'll take the rest of quotes without sources as if it were the same.

WUWT? Really?

By the way, since when Al Gore has been a climate scientist?

